# Minor tendonitis in shoulder



## Stevethedream (Jan 4, 2014)

Went to the shoulder specialist and told me that I have minor tendonitis in my left shoulder. I received a cortisone injection and he told me I should b fine. But I was wondering if anyone ever used Deca for minor tendonitis or inflammation. Any advice would b great. Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Went to the shoulder specialist and told me that I have minor tendonitis in my left shoulder. I received a cortisone injection and he told me I should b fine. But I was wondering if anyone ever used Deca for minor tendonitis or inflammation. Any advice would b great. Thanks.



Stay away from cortisone shots unless its so painful you can't function. They do more harm then good by weakening the tendons... That's why you are limited to usually 3 of them.

Deca would probably help, but that's like using a nuke to kill a fly.  Try USP Labs Super Cissus for starters. That stuff is awesome. At the same time you need to consider which tendon is being aggravated. Usually its because some tissue around it is short or under a constant load.  Do you know which tendon it is? You will want to work in some physical therapy for this. For example on just about every bench day of mine I have to do facepulls after because my chest gets so tight that the pec tendon is constantly being tugged on.  Facepulls tighten the right part of the back and rear delt for me to correct that postural issue.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot bro. Definitely gonna try the uspLabs Super Cissus. Not sure what tendon but it only hurts when I do anything incline for chest or overhead for shoulders. Otherwise it really doesn't hurt on working different body parts.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 4, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Thanks a lot bro. Definitely gonna try the uspLabs Super Cissus. Not sure what tendon but it only hurts when I do anything incline for chest or overhead for shoulders. Otherwise it really doesn't hurt on working different body parts.



I'm having something almost exactly like that.  Haven't seen a shoulder specialist yet but I went to a chiropractor a few times and he fixed me good.  shoulder has been feeling a lot better.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've tried super cissus, move free, joint juice, and instaflex. None of them helped me at all. Then I tried 150 mg of Deca a week. All I have to say is holy shitballs! My joints feel like I'm 20 again. That's just me though. I have a buddy that swears by super cissus. I used it for 75 days at 4 a day and didn't feel any relief.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn….I feel your pain.  I have had a lingering shoulder ac injury since early september and it has been wreaking havoc on chest and shoulder days.  Doc says cartilage between the acromion and clavicle is inflamed.  Its sort of a chronic issue now.  got a cortisone shot 2.5 weeks ago still no relief.  he said if that doesn't help then surgery would be an option where they shave off a few mm of bone to create more space at the joint.  Im all set with that.  Ive been spending money on joint supps like crazy.  taken Flexible for 2 months and now zyflamend (herbal) for a month with minimal relief.  also taking nsaids on workout days.  I might jump back on cissus to see if that works but if not idk what else to do. Might just have to try deca.  Let me know if you find any relief and what helped.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 6, 2014)

Mind2muscle said:


> Damn….I feel your pain.  I have had a lingering shoulder ac injury since early september and it has been wreaking havoc on chest and sho days.  Doc says cartilage between the acromion and clavicle is inflamed.  Its sort of a chronic issue now.  got a cortisone shot 2.5 weeks ago still no relief.  he said if that doesn't help then surgery would be an option where they shave off a few mm of bone to create more space at the joint.  Im all set with that.  Ive been spending money on joint supps like crazy.  taken Flexible for 2 months and now zyflamend (herbal) for a month with minimal relief.  also taking nsaids on workout days.  I might jump back on cissus to see if that works but if not idk what else to do. Might just have to try deca.  Let me know if you find any relief and what helped.



Wow bro that's almost exactly what my doc said. Holy crap that's crazy..Man I really hope by the end of this wk I'll b fine cuz that will b exactly 2 wks since my cortisone shot. If it doesn't feel any better than I'm gonna request the MRI. I have really good insurance so I guess ill use it. Lol. I just hate doctors for some reason. Don't know if its the fear of knowing the truth or maybe they just tell u whatever they want. Idk but I'll definitely kelp u posted bud.


----------



## monolith (Jan 10, 2014)

Both my shoulders are killing me. It's from my earlier years on benching with bad form. The odd thing is, if I'm working out and moving around it's fine and tolerable. It hurts especially bad when I'm sleeping. The pain will wake me up.

I went to my GP and talked about it. He didn't seem to know for sure. He suggested going to see an orthopedic doc, but I'd rather not. It's tolerable for now. Besides the only thing the orthopedic doc will do is prescribe some anti inflammatory meds or worst case if something is wrong,  they would have to go in and fix it. And I'm not getting surgery unless I can't move my arm anymore.

I plan on adding some deca in a few months which I haven't used in years. Hopefully that helps some.


----------

